# Site Security Certificate



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

Got the warning last night and its now started appearing again.

It says there is/are issues with the certificate for this site. Giving me the opportunity to cancel navigation to the page.

Checking further it states that the certificate in use by this site has been issued for another site.

The same warning across the sites, including the ClickFinity one at the bottom.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> Got the warning last night and its now started appearing again.
> 
> It says there is/are issues with the certificate for this site. Giving me the opportunity to cancel navigation to the page.
> 
> ...


There also seems to be a problem with posts not looking clicked then a lot of double postings Has the site been redirected/hijacked by a bot


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Apache seems to have had a blip. Should be sorted now.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2014)

Got this earlier tonight, same message. On android handset. Page at the time was "Your Ride Today" Page 837. Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2014)

There's nothing on that page - now, at least - that is requesting secure content; and CC doesn't use SSL - so I'm at a bit of a loss as to how you're seeing that warning.

Can you try the same page but with a different browser and a different device and see whether you get the same warning?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2014)

Warning was the same one reported earlier. Laptop with Vista & IE & Google Chrome. 
Tried tonight, roughly the same time, on the same page on this device and on PC with XP & Google Chrome & IE without the warning popping up/being displayed.
Its not popped up at all today on this handset.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2014)

spyware scan on your kit


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> spyware scan on your kit


Laptop & Android handset? Not too well up on these so called smartphones, so how do I check that one? Other than connect it to a PC, treat it as a seperate drive and run a check that way!
Nothing shown as being found on the laptop. AVG Free, Norton, Sophos & Spyhunter run. The only pattern I'm seeing at present is that it appears at the beginning of the month. Not all the time either.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

Site Security Certificate warning has kept on popping up this morning. "The site to which it it was issued bears a different name."
At times unable to post because it prevents any post being made/ Nowt to do with recent name changes. Popped up almost every time I added something on an earlier post. 

Checked the handset, connected it to the computer, treating it as a seperate drive, and the PC,. Nothing found.
Again at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Shaun (3 Feb 2015)

Nothing has changed at CC and we don't use SSL. Did it happen only when you tried to post? Were you able to navigate without issue?


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2015)

Replying to the Malin to Mizen thread was made nearly impossible. That's the post mentioned above. Multiple attempts made at actually replying, before being able to. On the PC, warning came up within a red border.
Able to navigate by reloading and then going where I wanted.
Can add windows 8 & firefox to the combinations tried.

Is it just me that's getting this or am I the only one reporting it?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Feb 2015)

Seems ok here


----------

